# Nutritional Supplement that helps IBS



## 15957 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have had IBS for more then 10 years. In December of 2004 I discovered a nutritional supplement called Reliv. I took it for a couple of weeks without experiencing any spells. I then went off it for about a week and within a few days of not using it, my IBS symptoms returned. Since going back on it, I have not had any IBS problems at all (as of 7/27/05), and have even started eating some mild chocolate. Even the least bit of chocolate of any kind used to set me off. If you would like to find out more information about this product, please contact me at 218-463-5007, or send an e-mail to jwbailey###wiktel.com


----------

